# anyone else get weird dreams ?



## Arthrospira (Feb 18, 2020)

I have a recurring dream in which someone is getting raped publicly like on the street or TV, I get outraged but everyone is acting like it’s perfectly normal. And when I want to stop the rapist people hold me back and say “Why do you care? What is it to you? Mind your own business!”. It’s a pretty dumb dream but for some reason I keep having it.


----------



## worthigar (Feb 26, 2020)

I have been getting a lot of weird dreams for the past 10 days or so. They are much more realistic as opposed to what I used to have. They're more complex and I'm like a character in a video game solving riddles, getting places, meeting people... Don't really know what to make of it. Probably my subconscious is on overdrive (given the global pandemic) from walking off into the forest and not giving a fuck,or thinking the hype is bigger than the actual problem. It's like a deep sea wave stirring up some shit.


----------



## Arthrospira (Feb 18, 2020)

worthigar said:


> I have been getting a lot of weird dreams for the past 10 days or so. They are much more realistic as opposed to what I used to have. They're more complex and I'm like a character in a video game solving riddles, getting places, meeting people... Don't really know what to make of it. Probably my subconscious is on overdrive (given the global pandemic) from walking off into the forest and not giving a fuck,or thinking the hype is bigger than the actual problem. It's like a deep sea wave stirring up some shit.


Yeah that video game stuff always happens to me. Like it’s identical to real life but apparently also a sort of video game. And whenever an event happened I would go “Yeah, shitty plot. What are the chances THAT would coincide with this? They need to write more realistically!”

I mean I literally criticize my own dreams within those dreams. My brain appears to be in a civil war.


----------



## bengesserit8675309 (Dec 2, 2017)

i dreamed about someone i lost(not dead but lost because of me) yesterday. we were together again, she came and said that she missed me. we hugged in the middle of the road. we cried. i smelled her, i felt her presence. it was really bright. i almost believed that it actually happened. but not. she probably thinks im a paranoiac obsessive person that she doesnt even want to see again. i dont know. but i still feel her kiss and that hurts.


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

worthigar said:


> I have been getting a lot of weird dreams for the past 10 days or so. They are much more realistic as opposed to what I used to have. They're more complex and I'm like a character in a video game solving riddles, getting places, meeting people... Don't really know what to make of it. Probably my subconscious is on overdrive (given the global pandemic) from walking off into the forest and not giving a fuck,or thinking the hype is bigger than the actual problem. It's like a deep sea wave stirring up some shit.


I used to have those kinds of dreams, a few years ago. I was in school then and had a group of friends, they would figure in my dreams as part of an RPG party lol.


----------



## bengesserit8675309 (Dec 2, 2017)

i had a very funny, weird dream last night. 

my mom suddenly grew 2 more hands with a painful moaning. we were in sea, trying to find Atlantis? (i remember we found a weird map at the shore, a world map with one more continent) and she was looking exactly like that creepy Indian goddess lol XD and there were weird Asian samurais fighting on the shore while we were swimming, i remember calling one of them to help us. 

then dream switched, we were walking ships on overland, it was cold and dark, same Asian guys, (my creepy goddess mom weren't there XD), i remember that i try to let go animals because it was cold and they were seeming tired but asian samurais didn't let me, i got frustrated and cut all of the ropes of the animals then ship stopped.. i started to run and hide behind a tree, the gothic creepy ship was waiting, and Asian guys couldn't move the ship without animals, but animals were scared because of the creepy atmosphere and they all run out. asians started to look for me, calling me to help, get out the ship. it felt so holy, i don't know why, the ship felt so holy, and i was waiting for something to happen. after asians left, ship started to move by its own, like as sailing in the ocean, very smooth and controlled. I WAS KNOWING THAT IT WAS GOING ATLANTIS! i tried to follow the ship, but one of the asian guys found me, trapped me in a small letter, i was in pain because i wanted to see the Atlantis so much. 

i don't remember what happened to my creepy goddess mom, there were some scenes that she was talking with those asians, i don't know any of these meanings but it was so weird XD


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't remember my dreams that much


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

I've had dreams about having threesomes with a couple of hot anime guys.

I'm not complaining though...


----------



## musician gal (Jul 11, 2011)

worthigar said:


> I have been getting a lot of weird dreams for the past 10 days or so. They are much more realistic as opposed to what I used to have. They're more complex and I'm like a character in a video game solving riddles, getting places, meeting people... Don't really know what to make of it. Probably my subconscious is on overdrive (given the global pandemic) from walking off into the forest and not giving a fuck,or thinking the hype is bigger than the actual problem. It's like a deep sea wave stirring up some shit.


sounds like part of you is anxious and the other part just wants this whole thing to be over so you can be free again.....totally understandable. A forest sounds isolated and safe.....so it sounds like you want to be safe even though you want to be free again....and the last part about comparing it to a deep sea wave is definitely a sign of feeling overwhelmed. I hope you have some better dreams !!! xoxo


----------



## musician gal (Jul 11, 2011)

bengesserit8675309 said:


> i had a very funny, weird dream last night.
> 
> my mom suddenly grew 2 more hands with a painful moaning. we were in sea, trying to find Atlantis? (i remember we found a weird map at the shore, a world map with one more continent) and she was looking exactly like that creepy Indian goddess lol XD and there were weird Asian samurais fighting on the shore while we were swimming, i remember calling one of them to help us.
> 
> ...


lol....well it sounds like you care about animals. I wouldn't be surprised if you have a rescue dog/cat or wanted to go to a shelter and rescue a pet. Sounds like you like adventure and want to see Atlantis or somewhere interesting....not sure what to make of your mom....lol....the samuri.....not sure....maybe the coronavirus has you scared and concerned....the virus does seem like a military in how it takes over someone and takes them down.....so maybe that's what that means ?? you being trapped sounds like you wish you could do more to help....and sounds like you're probably spiritual for the holy ship part.....


----------



## musician gal (Jul 11, 2011)

bengesserit8675309 said:


> i dreamed about someone i lost(not dead but lost because of me) yesterday. we were together again, she came and said that she missed me. we hugged in the middle of the road. we cried. i smelled her, i felt her presence. it was really bright. i almost believed that it actually happened. but not. she probably thinks im a paranoiac obsessive person that she doesnt even want to see again. i dont know. but i still feel her kiss and that hurts.


awwwww I'm sorry ! sounds like you really miss her. Have you tried to email her or maybe DM her on social media? the virus has made people use the internet more.....some people are more forgiving because of fear of losing people to the virus. I hope you get to reunite with her even if it's through the phone or internet for now !! xoxox


----------



## SymphonyInBlue (Mar 20, 2016)

When my dreams aren't weird, I usually ask myself what is going on, 'cause they are always weird and I can't describe or explain them most of the time. 

I often dream having sex with famous people or someone I'm currently obsessed with. And I dreamed a few times of having sex with other women, although I was never attracted to another woman.


----------



## musician gal (Jul 11, 2011)

SymphonyInBlue said:


> When my dreams aren't weird, I usually ask myself what is going on, 'cause they are always weird and I can't describe or explain them most of the time.
> 
> I often dream having sex with famous people or someone I'm currently obsessed with. And I dreamed a few times of having sex with other women, although I was never attracted to another woman.


maybe you're just lonely and a sexual person.


----------



## bengesserit8675309 (Dec 2, 2017)

musician gal said:


> lol....well it sounds like you care about animals. I wouldn't be surprised if you have a rescue dog/cat or wanted to go to a shelter and rescue a pet. Sounds like you like adventure and want to see Atlantis or somewhere interesting....not sure what to make of your mom....lol....the samuri.....not sure....maybe the coronavirus has you scared and concerned....the virus does seem like a military in how it takes over someone and takes them down.....so maybe that's what that means ?? you being trapped sounds like you wish you could do more to help....and sounds like you're probably spiritual for the holy ship part.....


thank you for responding!

i really love animals and nature, but i struggled with this because of my mom, i couldn't adopt any animal sadly... but i want to be a nature activist in university and recently i'm thinking about being vegetarian too but it's not the right time for now.. yes, i want to travel all the world, hope that i can do that one day.. hahah XD.. it is probably because of my mom works hard all the time, she never stops and tries to do everything at the same time, it makes sense if she has 2 more arms XD

i am a bit spiritual but in a sense of a nonbeliever XD, it's a bit complicated but i feel complete with the power of nature, and probably i saw asians because i'm more drawn to Eastern beliefs.. (or i watched too much anime XD)


----------



## bengesserit8675309 (Dec 2, 2017)

musician gal said:


> awwwww I'm sorry ! sounds like you really miss her. Have you tried to email her or maybe DM her on social media? the virus has made people use the internet more.....some people are more forgiving because of fear of losing people to the virus. I hope you get to reunite with her even if it's through the phone or internet for now !! xoxox


ugh, thanks for your kind words... but i don't think it's the right thing to do, i got worried about her yes, but i guess there is nothing left for us to do for each other, it was just a dream and i miss her sometimes but i should just get over this.. it's more healthier for me, i was okay for a while but maybe being in quarentine made me think about my past a lot. i messaged her actually but i don't think she saw it or not, maybe she changed her phone number or blocked me or just ignored. i made myself smaller enough, it was a mistake to interrupting her too, there is nothing left for me to do about this. i just wanted to talk as a friend but she clearly doesn't want me in her life anymore, i'm not sad about this fact anymore, it's the most logical thing for both of us, i'm just missing her sometimes and worry time to time, but i see that there is nothing left for me to concern about, if she wants that she would clearly tries to talk to me so i'm not going to do that mistake again.. also i was broken too, i need to show myself a self respect and put everything about her in a shelf, with good memories and look forward.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I was napping today and had a weird sexual dream about a female friend. There was a group of us in another friend's car (don't know where we were going though, lol) and she was super wasted. But she was the only one. (I think my brain must have mashed together a bunch of pieces of real life situations because there was a time where that happened in real life, it was unusual for her and we were all stumped as to what happened, haha). I think we were trying to get her home or at least back into the car but she kept wandering around the street saying stupid stuff and embarrassing us (again, out of character). I don't remember the details of that, just that we were all embarrassed. So we were all trying to not be in close proximity to her but she would weirdly follow us around. At one point she just starts masturbating in the car and we're all like uhh maybe this is our chance to get out without her following us. Lol. 

After that I don't remember what happened but there was a point where I started to feel like the only one who wasn't actually finding a way to enjoy the situation. I got back in the car and my friend was in there with some random girl no one knows :shocked: (not gay IRL). So I just stayed and watched and was like "yup...not gay"..and I'm not sure the context of that, but in the dream I felt the need to say it hahaha. I also figured she ultimately wouldn't remember about 90% of what happened. But then eventually I decided to go back outside and for some reason had to ask my friend who had been driving to let me out. I also started feeling weirdly trapped/claustrophobic.

So all I remember after that is I guess she had sobered up or was starting to, not clear on the timing, and she remembered what she was doing in the car but didn't know anyone else was in there. It somehow came out that I was there for most of it - I don't remember mentioning it myself -- and my friend freaked out on me about it. "You were in the car??? And you STAYED??Are you kidding me?? I didn't know anyone else was there!" Lol and this conversation happened in a group in front of one or two other female friends, so I felt like now they have figured out I'm a creep. :laughing:


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

ninjahitsawall said:


> I was napping today and had a weird sexual dream about a female friend. There was a group of us in another friend's car (don't know where we were going though, lol) and she was super wasted. But she was the only one. (I think my brain must have mashed together a bunch of pieces of real life situations because there was a time where that happened in real life, it was unusual for her and we were all stumped as to what happened, haha). I think we were trying to get her home or at least back into the car but she kept wandering around the street saying stupid stuff and embarrassing us (again, out of character). I don't remember the details of that, just that we were all embarrassed. So we were all trying to not be in close proximity to her but she would weirdly follow us around. At one point she just starts masturbating in the car and we're all like uhh maybe this is our chance to get out without her following us. Lol.
> 
> After that I don't remember what happened but there was a point where I started to feel like the only one who wasn't actually finding a way to enjoy the situation. I got back in the car and my friend was in there with some random girl no one knows :shocked: (not gay IRL). So I just stayed and watched and was like "yup...not gay"..and I'm not sure the context of that, but in the dream I felt the need to say it hahaha. I also figured she ultimately wouldn't remember about 90% of what happened. But then eventually I decided to go back outside and for some reason had to ask my friend who had been driving to let me out. I also started feeling weirdly trapped/claustrophobic.
> 
> So all I remember after that is I guess she had sobered up or was starting to, not clear on the timing, and she remembered what she was doing in the car but didn't know anyone else was in there. It somehow came out that I was there for most of it - I don't remember mentioning it myself -- and my friend freaked out on me about it. "You were in the car??? And you STAYED??Are you kidding me?? I didn't know anyone else was there!" Lol and this conversation happened in a group in front of one or two other female friends, so I felt like now they have figured out I'm a creep. :laughing:


So you really are a creep or your friends in your dream think that you're a creeper? Big difference imo. lol Also, sounds like one of those dreams where you wake up from then immediately say, "I'm so *&#$*^ glad that was just a dream.". Although your weird dream sounds more awkward than anything else.

My weird dreams actually kind of wake me up relieved that it was just a dream. Super daytime drama cliche, but in my case, it's true. Hahah.


----------



## musician gal (Jul 11, 2011)

ninjahitsawall said:


> I was napping today and had a weird sexual dream about a female friend. There was a group of us in another friend's car (don't know where we were going though, lol) and she was super wasted. But she was the only one. (I think my brain must have mashed together a bunch of pieces of real life situations because there was a time where that happened in real life, it was unusual for her and we were all stumped as to what happened, haha). I think we were trying to get her home or at least back into the car but she kept wandering around the street saying stupid stuff and embarrassing us (again, out of character). I don't remember the details of that, just that we were all embarrassed. So we were all trying to not be in close proximity to her but she would weirdly follow us around. At one point she just starts masturbating in the car and we're all like uhh maybe this is our chance to get out without her following us. Lol.
> 
> After that I don't remember what happened but there was a point where I started to feel like the only one who wasn't actually finding a way to enjoy the situation. I got back in the car and my friend was in there with some random girl no one knows :shocked: (not gay IRL). So I just stayed and watched and was like "yup...not gay"..and I'm not sure the context of that, but in the dream I felt the need to say it hahaha. I also figured she ultimately wouldn't remember about 90% of what happened. But then eventually I decided to go back outside and for some reason had to ask my friend who had been driving to let me out. I also started feeling weirdly trapped/claustrophobic.
> 
> So all I remember after that is I guess she had sobered up or was starting to, not clear on the timing, and she remembered what she was doing in the car but didn't know anyone else was in there. It somehow came out that I was there for most of it - I don't remember mentioning it myself -- and my friend freaked out on me about it. "You were in the car??? And you STAYED??Are you kidding me?? I didn't know anyone else was there!" Lol and this conversation happened in a group in front of one or two other female friends, so I felt like now they have figured out I'm a creep. :laughing:


hahahaha that was highly entertaining. funny how we remember weird sexual dreams but rarely dreams that aren't that we feel like have meaning or a message.....lol.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Scoobyscoob said:


> So you really are a creep or your friends in your dream think that you're a creeper? Big difference imo. lol Also, sounds like one of those dreams where you wake up from then immediately say, "I'm so *&#$*^ glad that was just a dream.". Although your weird dream sounds more awkward than anything else.
> 
> My weird dreams actually kind of wake me up relieved that it was just a dream. Super daytime drama cliche, but in my case, it's true. Hahah.


Haha, I thought twice about how to word that. I felt like a creep in the dream so yeah, I felt "figured out". Lol. 

I think a lot of it has to do with this friend's religious upbringing and probably my own curiosity around it. She recently became an atheist and apparently growing up, was barely allowed to watch tv and movies, let alone do anything sexual (I don't know if the tv thing was religious though, or just her parents wanting to hardcore limit screen time). The one time she unexpectedly got very drunk we were at another friend's house. He's Mormon and so are his roommates. But we were there to do a "friendsgiving" and he was OK with us bringing alcohol. She didn't do any weird sexual shit haha but she blurted out something like "god is a lie", which one of my other friends tried talking over loudly so the Mormons wouldn't hear hahaha. 

So yeah, the embarassment aspect actually happened, as did the awkwardness lol.

In a separate (sober) conversation she mentioned that she considered trying to only date women to avoid frustrations with men but can't bring herself to do it. 

In other situations she kinda still comes off prudish to me despite ditching religion (like when we were playing a game and one of the Mormon roommates actually played some of the dirtiest things, and her drunken reaction was "NOOOO"). Or when I said Facebook started out as like a hot or not dating sites for college men to rank coeds, and her response was "Ewww".

So maybe in my mind the prudish behavior is a red flag? :laughing:


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Haha, I thought twice about how to word that. I felt like a creep in the dream so yeah, I felt "figured out". Lol.
> 
> I think a lot of it has to do with this friend's religious upbringing and probably my own curiosity around it. She recently became an atheist and apparently growing up, was barely allowed to watch tv and movies, let alone do anything sexual (I don't know if the tv thing was religious though, or just her parents wanting to hardcore limit screen time). The one time she unexpectedly got very drunk we were at another friend's house. He's Mormon and so are his roommates. But we were there to do a "friendsgiving" and he was OK with us bringing alcohol. She didn't do any weird sexual shit haha but she blurted out something like "god is a lie", which one of my other friends tried talking over loudly so the Mormons wouldn't hear hahaha.
> 
> ...


Ah, so it had a basis in real life. I'd say it sounds like you have a crush on her. Also, yeah she might also be a kink in denial. Well, maybe so maybe not. I've dated seemingly innocent "conservative Republican girls" and behind closed doors they were really kinky. One an INTJ and another an ENFP. Both really innocent looking, feminine and attractive but in private, wanted to immediately do all kinds of things that really surprised me.

Ah, but is your friend a virgin? I know quite a few women who played that innocent act until they lost their virginity then realized it's okay to talk about sex. It just has to be in right setting with the right people. Also, one of my childhood friends converted to mormonism, went to BYU and everything and his female roommates were total horndogs. I didn't get laid because I'm apparently a dork around very religious girls, but my friend was sleeping with a different girl every night. I think being in a somewhat repressive religion like Mormonism leads to guys and gals both becoming extremely sexual when they finally leave the house. I've never heard a guy say that they're sick of sex, but he was saying how he couldn't wait to graduate so he'd be less drained from the constant partner swapping. lol I also think the sexuality is why people don't believe in Mormonism as being a real religion or at least not a denomination of Christianity, because it does seem like the religion exists solely to play on the male fantasy of having one's very own harem. Hahah.

Ah but anyway, it sounds like you might like her and considering how difficult you were saying it is to meet a woman in the Denver area... maybe she's the one. Have you considered asking her out? Do you know her MBTI? ISFJ or maybe ESFP?


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Ah, so it had a basis in real life. I'd say it sounds like you have a crush on her. Also, yeah she might also be a kink in denial. Well, maybe so maybe not. I've dated seemingly innocent "conservative Republican girls" and behind closed doors they were really kinky. One an INTJ and another an ENFP. Both really innocent looking, feminine and attractive but in private, wanted to immediately do all kinds of things that really surprised me.
> 
> Ah, but is your friend a virgin? I know quite a few women who played that innocent act until they lost their virginity then realized it's okay to talk about sex. It just has to be in right setting with the right people. Also, one of my childhood friends converted to mormonism, went to BYU and everything and his female roommates were total horndogs. I didn't get laid because I'm apparently a dork around very religious girls, but my friend was sleeping with a different girl every night. I think being in a somewhat repressive religion like Mormonism leads to guys and gals both becoming extremely sexual when they finally leave the house. I've never heard a guy say that they're sick of sex, but he was saying how he couldn't wait to graduate so he'd be less drained from the constant partner swapping. lol I also think the sexuality is why people don't believe in Mormonism as being a real religion or at least not a denomination of Christianity, because it does seem like the religion exists solely to play on the male fantasy of having one's very own harem. Hahah.
> 
> Ah but anyway, it sounds like you might like her and considering how difficult you were saying it is to meet a woman in the Denver area... maybe she's the one. Have you considered asking her out? Do you know her MBTI? ISFJ or maybe ESFP?


Are you telling me actual sex happens at BYU? :shocked: Haha I know very little about it outside of my friend saying they have a lot of weird sexual innuendos that no one else has ever heard of. But I thought they were pretty strict about the no sex before marriage thing? 

The Mormon friend and his pervy roommate I always assumed were both virgins due to Mormonism if that's what you're asking. The girl was raised I think Lutheran. She was a virgin I guess until recently because she at one point said that some guy that dumped her took her virginity but she didn't want to tell any of us because she was too humiliated by the whole thing at first (never got a clear explanation of why he broke up with her either. He said he was moving long distance but made it obvious on social media that that was a lie. Lol.)

As far as us dating, nah she isn't my type. Lol she is almost like a male friend in most ways (aside from the prudish remarks which the Mormon guys don't even make haha). She's also pretty tall for a woman and has a high height requirement that I don't meet. :laughing: And she has implied she tests as ISTJ (balanced on T/F but leans T, tested as introvert and doesn't agree with it, and didn't like the test because it implied she's boring lol). So not really my type personality wise either. 

Within our group of friends the two of us are not actually that close. I think the fact I only hear snippets of info (like finding out the virginity thing months later and then never talking about it again) has left a lot to my mind to piece together haha.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Are you telling me actual sex happens at BYU? :shocked: Haha I know very little about it outside of my friend saying they have a lot of weird sexual innuendos that no one else has ever heard of. But I thought they were pretty strict about the no sex before marriage thing?
> 
> The Mormon friend and his pervy roommate I always assumed were both virgins due to Mormonism if that's what you're asking. The girl was raised I think Lutheran. She was a virgin I guess until recently because she at one point said that some guy that dumped her took her virginity but she didn't want to tell any of us because she was too humiliated by the whole thing at first (never got a clear explanation of why he broke up with her either. He said he was moving long distance but made it obvious on social media that that was a lie. Lol.)
> 
> ...


Actually, it wasn't on campus as I'm sure the campus has a strict no fraternization policy. It was happening at a student apartment off campus which were co-ed. Also, due to a pretty strict no sexual education for kids that Mormons follow, women apparently can and do sleep around then simply lie about it to their SO/fiance, and since the guys don't know any better or simply don't care nothing happens about it. It could've just been my friend as it's possible he was being seen and treated as, "the cool guy from California". Two of his roommates looked the other way when some woman came knocking on their door looking for him and the third didn't even seem to realize what was going on. My friend and I who were visiting him didn't want to burst anyone's bubble or get anyone in trouble so we just ignored it too. Hahah. We were there to go snowboarding, so not creating drama seemed like the thing to do.

Ah. Well that kind of sucks but it's not the end of the world for her. Oh, she's ISTJ? Er, yeah I'd have a hard time viewing an ISTJ woman as anything other than a friend. I think it's because no matter how one dressed or does their hair, etc. An ISTJ female is going to come off as being too dude-like to most guys. lol Also, was that relationship when they were in college? Sounds like something that isn't uncommon as a first college relationship. Although yeah, probably not a good idea to make assumptions about a friend who's embarrassed about a past relationship/fling.

Hm, well who knows then. That is kind of a strange dream if you only see her as a friend. I've known of some women who ended up becoming hypersexual after a bad breakup, while other women ended up becoming celibate for several years after a bad break. Although I guess for most women, a bad breakup doesn't lead to an extreme reaction.

Well I guess just to switch gears, my weird dream was actually a recurring dream where I'd be in my home, although some parts weren't my home but other peoples' houses I've been to, and I'd keep fading into and out of consciousness. Every time I'd fade into consciousness, I'd be sitting next to the dead guy from Weekend at Bernie's and I'd always say, "Wait. Why am I in your house and what am I doing here?", when it looked like my house but didn't feel like my house. The dead guy would say something like, "Hey, relax bro. Just chill here for a minute!" then I'd fade back out of consciousness then wake up standing next to someone else.

I had that dream like three times the past week, then yesterday the dream kind of replayed itself at the beginning and the dead guy from Weekend at Bernie's was a guy who got shot by some people I had met earlier and the four of us were going to a movie theater when one of the guys pulled a gun on the guy to rob him, but then shot him instead. :shocked: That part of the dream caused me to immediately wake up and while it was one of those relief moments that it was just a dream, it made me wonder why I kept coming to while standing next to the Weekend at Bernie's guy. As far as I can tell, the dream has no meaning and it was just a collection of things I had seen over the past week. Some guy was posting a bunch of Weekend at Bernie's memes on reddit, and I guess watching the memes made me realize that I missed those times when movies had weird and sometimes dark topics but presented in an innocent way like most 80s movies were.

I guess I'm getting to the age where I feel nostalgic about my childhood. :\ Ah well. Writing this up has now made me late for bed. I guess this'll be it for me for now.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Actually, it wasn't on campus as I'm sure the campus has a strict no fraternization policy. It was happening at a student apartment off campus which were co-ed. Also, due to a pretty strict no sexual education for kids that Mormons follow, women apparently can and do sleep around then simply lie about it to their SO/fiance, and since the guys don't know any better or simply don't care nothing happens about it. It could've just been my friend as it's possible he was being seen and treated as, "the cool guy from California". Two of his roommates looked the other way when some woman came knocking on their door looking for him and the third didn't even seem to realize what was going on. My friend and I who were visiting him didn't want to burst anyone's bubble or get anyone in trouble so we just ignored it too. Hahah. We were there to go snowboarding, so not creating drama seemed like the thing to do.


Oh, wow, well I didn't think that they broke that rule even off-campus, always thought Mormonism in general was strict about that stuff. Like my friend thought it was weird that people have opposite sex roommates that aren't their partners/spouses haha. 

I did hear that there are out of wedlock pregnancies that happen at BYU, but no one ever talks about it because it's so taboo. Which doesn't surprise me all that much, but regular sexual activity even in off-campus housing isn't what I imagined it to be haha. 



> Ah. Well that kind of sucks but it's not the end of the world for her. Oh, she's ISTJ? Er, yeah I'd have a hard time viewing an ISTJ woman as anything other than a friend. I think it's because no matter how one dressed or does their hair, etc. An ISTJ female is going to come off as being too dude-like to most guys. lol


Hahaha right, well, she is kind of tomboyish, though that in itself isn't necessarily dude-like (there are some tomboyish women that still manage to come off really feminine physically and mentally lol), but yeah, she is more like a hiking/outdoor activity buddy that shares my aversion to image consciousness... while we were hiking once, I told her how my sister who was visiting from NYC was hung up on finding hiking boots that weren't "fugly", and she said basically the same thing I did, "I don't think that's really the point of buying hiking boots".



> Also, was that relationship when they were in college? Sounds like something that isn't uncommon as a first college relationship. Although yeah, probably not a good idea to make assumptions about a friend who's embarrassed about a past relationship/fling.


Nope it was after, we are friends through grad school and she's mid-20s. So I guess when this happened she was about 2 years out of undergrad.



> Hm, well who knows then. That is kind of a strange dream if you only see her as a friend. I've known of some women who ended up becoming hypersexual after a bad breakup, while other women ended up becoming celibate for several years after a bad break. Although I guess for most women, a bad breakup doesn't lead to an extreme reaction.


If you look at my earlier posts in this thread I actually said that my weird sexual dreams seem to be about people I have little to no sexual interest in IRL (which has always kind of bugged me, because they range from devoid of emotion to awkward, and aren't particularly enjoyable dreams--those I can count on one hand, haha).



> Well I guess just to switch gears, my weird dream was actually a recurring dream where I'd be in my home, although some parts weren't my home but other peoples' houses I've been to, and I'd keep fading into and out of consciousness. Every time I'd fade into consciousness, I'd be sitting next to the dead guy from Weekend at Bernie's and I'd always say, "Wait. Why am I in your house and what am I doing here?", when it looked like my house but didn't feel like my house. The dead guy would say something like, "Hey, relax bro. Just chill here for a minute!" then I'd fade back out of consciousness then wake up standing next to someone else.
> 
> I had that dream like three times the past week, then yesterday the dream kind of replayed itself at the beginning and the dead guy from Weekend at Bernie's was a guy who got shot by some people I had met earlier and the four of us were going to a movie theater when one of the guys pulled a gun on the guy to rob him, but then shot him instead. :shocked: That part of the dream caused me to immediately wake up and while it was one of those relief moments that it was just a dream, it made me wonder why I kept coming to while standing next to the Weekend at Bernie's guy. As far as I can tell, the dream has no meaning and it was just a collection of things I had seen over the past week. Some guy was posting a bunch of Weekend at Bernie's memes on reddit, and I guess watching the memes made me realize that I missed those times when movies had weird and sometimes dark topics but presented in an innocent way like most 80s movies were.


Wow, I have a lot of (like regularly a few times a year since childhood) dreams about murder. They are typically very psychological in nature, in that there isn't a lot of morbid or graphic visual stuff going on, but I usually know that a person is a murderer and/or they are trying to murder me, and I am trying to get away from them before they do. A lot of the time it's all focused on my own paranoia that they "know that I know" and are already targeting me based on that. One of those dreams happened in a very large house that doesn't belong to any real life person in particular, but somehow relatives on my dad's side were involved, so maybe it was supposed to be one of theirs. I had this dream probably in my teens so I don't recall most of it, just the part where I was trying to evade a murderer, the rest of my family seemed oblivious and I was somehow trapped in this large house. haha



> I guess I'm getting to the age where I feel nostalgic about my childhood.


I get weirdly nostalgic for 80s movies, not sure why because I wasn't even born yet. So maybe can't even call it nostalgia, but just this longing for things to be more like how they were in those 80s (and some early 90s) movies.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Oh, wow, well I didn't think that they broke that rule even off-campus, always thought Mormonism in general was strict about that stuff. Like my friend thought it was weird that people have opposite sex roommates that aren't their partners/spouses haha.
> 
> I did hear that there are out of wedlock pregnancies that happen at BYU, but no one ever talks about it because it's so taboo. Which doesn't surprise me all that much, but regular sexual activity even in off-campus housing isn't what I imagined it to be haha.


Yeah, all of that sounds familiar. My friend and his roommates did mention a girl who got pregnant in the dorms and she basically ended up dropping out of school to do who knows what. Apparently the school and the families involved keep it all very hush hush.



> Hahaha right, well, she is kind of tomboyish, though that in itself isn't necessarily dude-like (there are some tomboyish women that still manage to come off really feminine physically and mentally lol), but yeah, she is more like a hiking/outdoor activity buddy that shares my aversion to image consciousness... while we were hiking once, I told her how my sister who was visiting from NYC was hung up on finding hiking boots that weren't "fugly", and she said basically the same thing I did, "I don't think that's really the point of buying hiking boots".
> 
> Nope it was after, we are friends through grad school and she's mid-20s. So I guess when this happened she was about 2 years out of undergrad.
> 
> If you look at my earlier posts in this thread I actually said that my weird sexual dreams seem to be about people I have little to no sexual interest in IRL (which has always kind of bugged me, because they range from devoid of emotion to awkward, and aren't particularly enjoyable dreams--those I can count on one hand, haha).


Well, then I guess you should be asking yourself why you have those dreams. I can't say I have a lot of sexual dreams, but if I do then it's usually with someone who I'm attracted to so I it at least makes sense why I'm dreaming about the gal.



> Wow, I have a lot of (like regularly a few times a year since childhood) dreams about murder. They are typically very psychological in nature, in that there isn't a lot of morbid or graphic visual stuff going on, but I usually know that a person is a murderer and/or they are trying to murder me, and I am trying to get away from them before they do. A lot of the time it's all focused on my own paranoia that they "know that I know" and are already targeting me based on that. One of those dreams happened in a very large house that doesn't belong to any real life person in particular, but somehow relatives on my dad's side were involved, so maybe it was supposed to be one of theirs. I had this dream probably in my teens so I don't recall most of it, just the part where I was trying to evade a murderer, the rest of my family seemed oblivious and I was somehow trapped in this large house. haha


Yeah it was weird. I've never dreamt about watching someone get shot and presumably dying. Before that recurring dream anyway. What I thought was kind of weird was how most of the dream was me trying to make it up to Lomax by hanging out with him. So I'm probably not a psychopath at least and watching someone innocent get shot and killed would disturb me. Hahah. 

I've never dreamt of anyone murdering anyone or having someone trying to murder me before. :shocked: I looked it up and apparently shooting someone might mean that you feel like you have some goals you want to meet but are currently unmet. Feeling like someone is out to get you is a general feeling of anxiety or uncertainty about your future. You trying to murder someone being stressed and/or anxious. 

As a kid, I've dreamt of someone chasing me or wounding me with a knife and that's apparently more general anxiety. Although, I'd say the most "terrifying" dreams are of me being back in high school and the teacher calling on me to answer a homework problem from last night's assignment, but I'd forgotten to do the assignment or left it somewhere. I've never done that before as a student but I guess that was a pervasive fear of mine when I was in school. I always wake up from those dreams, or nightmares really, relieved I no longer have to go to school. lol



> I get weirdly nostalgic for 80s movies, not sure why because I wasn't even born yet. So maybe can't even call it nostalgia, but just this longing for things to be more like how they were in those 80s (and some early 90s) movies.


Ah, I see. Yeah 80s movies were pretty cool. For me, it was definitely wishing that 9/11 didn't happen. After that, movies went from being fun and light-hearted to everything being grim, gritty and real. I'm so sick of grim, gritty and real. And it's either that or some weirdly dream-like fantasy and every director now needing to make some stupid point to their audience. The 80s was definitely all about just making some dumb fun movies and making money off of them, because it's just entertainment with no ulterior motives.

I get the optics and financials as to why, but it'd be nice to just have dumb movies like this:





Yeah, video games have mostly replaced action movies, but it'd be fun to have maybe a movie a year where the focus is on, just dumb fun and doesn't try to be smart or to try teach the audience anything.

Or even a movie like Weekend and Bernie's that's super gimmicky and dumb, but it's funny and hilarious to see what they can get an actor who pretends to be dead, and see what he'd be willing to do. lmao


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Been having nightmares over the past couple months. Usually some form of long drawn torture takes place, two weeks ago they were personal and intimacy related, lately they've been medically invasive and degrading.


----------



## musician gal (Jul 11, 2011)

Necrofantasia said:


> Been having nightmares over the past couple months. Usually some form of long drawn torture takes place, two weeks ago they were personal and intimacy related, lately they've been medically invasive and degrading.


awwww I'm so sorry....that's a long time to have nightmares. I hope you're ok. Maybe consider talking to a trusted friend or online counseling to talk through your nightmares. 

I really hope that whatever stressors are going on in your life or trauma that you've possibly had is healed and resolved and that you have a very peaceful sleep tonight. 

*hugs*


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I was reading some of this thread last night and thinking about how I haven't had a very vivid dream for a while.

But then I had a dream last night. I wonder if reading the thread prompted it or something.

I'm not going to talk about the entire dream, but one part of it was like at a summer camp, sort of. 

At some point I laid down on my back in a forest meadow and looked up at the stars. There were other people there doing the same.

I noticed a constellation...I don't know astronomy well. 

I want to say it was maybe the big dipper, but I think I thought it was called Orion. I was looking at it and then it started sliding away and it was like time was speeding up and all the stars were moving and starting to spiral.

I was kind of scared, but there were a lot of other people also looking at the stars and no one seemed disturbed by it.

But they began sort of spiraling as if time was passing quickly and the constellations were changing that way.

There were other shapes in the sky--like metal frames that would move, I think. Like objects that were tear shaped and looked like iron, but they moved into patterns which would frame certain parts of the stars.

I wondered if how I viewed them was changing their movement--like if I was scared, would they make a different pattern (especially the metal things).

But I turned my head and rested it on the chest of a guy lying on his back, next to me instead, and closed my eyes. And it felt comforting and he relaxed and seemed fine with it.

But then at some point I looked down at my legs and I was wearing these extremely old and ripped tights that were all torn apart, and I said "oh my god, it looks like I just climbed out of a dumpster!" 

And the other person laughed and agreed. The clothes looked like they were decades old and falling apart. 

It was a pair of tights I used to wear as a teenager, which are white but they also have white sparkles. And then some other dramatic looking dress gown like an old-hollywood gown and cape--I want to say yellow and satin, but it was just shredded and ripped.

The tights looked like stained and pilling, with huge holes ripped in the legs and ankles. The dress and robe I tried to cover them with was also shredded. 

Sometimes I have dreams about clothing--I think it signifies identity and belonging. 

Maybe that went along with the night sky moving fast, like time was speeding up. Then I guess white sparkle tights sort of reminds of sparkling of stars. The dress also reminds of what a glamorous "star" would wear in the 40s, maybe. I just had a birthday and will be forty in a few years.

Maybe the stars seemed like they were spiraling out of control with time, just as I feel that way?

I guess the man would probably symbolize my animus. 

At some point we were on a couch and he asked me what I was doing--I was at the end of the couch trying to "balance" us, because I felt he was going to make the couch tip over to his side (it was like on a hill or a mountain) so I was trying to climb as far away from him to the end of the couch to keep it balanced, and he just started laughing.

And then he told me to straighten my legs, and he did, but it didn't help as it was still tipping to his side. Then he told me to grab some light that was behind the couch--there was a woman with the light behind the couch. Like she was selling lights, but I was afraid that the lights would fall down and pierce us if the couch tipped. He was on the phone. With a man next to him.

I wonder if the light and lady behind me represented some kind of extension of myself, or enlightenment. And the man next to him--idk, but he had a phone. The light was also sparkly and white, like an old light from maybe the thirties or forties, made of crystal. So perhaps the stars and the light also are part of the theme of light and enlightenment, and perhaps balance. That I need to embrace that light.

When I was laying in the meadow and noticed my tights, it was next to a couch on the ground. Perhaps the couch symbolizes the ideal--like balancing it. 

There was a light shining on my tights too--but it was like a cell phone light. It wasn't very illuminating. That was when I was laying on the ground. 

But on top of the couch, there was a woman behind me with like serious lights. So maybe it's also a need for illuminating things in my life, that would help lead to balance.

Anyway--I guess the themes are stars, light, time, and balance, and possibly communication from the phone/phone light.


----------



## musician gal (Jul 11, 2011)

WickerDeer said:


> I was reading some of this thread last night and thinking about how I haven't had a very vivid dream for a while.
> 
> But then I had a dream last night. I wonder if reading the thread prompted it or something.
> 
> ...


you seem to know yourself well and did a great job analyzing different themes and meanings. -I was gonna say that the first part of the dream sounded like all the teen horror movies....lol. 

very interesting dream. I love the stars.....looking at the stars at night is so peaceful and pretty !!


----------



## sweetrice (Jun 21, 2019)

I always dream i have to murder people with my bare hands and although i really don't want to, i just *know* i have to. 

Or, people/something is chasing me and aiming to hurt and/or kill me, also with their bare hands. If a final confrontation does occur, i always somehow manage to fend them off by means of something totally unrealistic (shaving cream, clothes hanger..)


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

A few days ago, I dreamt that I was talking to an old man. I asked if this guy who ghosted me had anything to say about me, and he said yes. But then I woke up right when he was about to tell me.

Clearly I need more hobbies.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

musician gal said:


> you seem to know yourself well and did a great job analyzing different themes and meanings. -I was gonna say that the first part of the dream sounded like all the teen horror movies....lol.
> 
> very interesting dream. I love the stars.....looking at the stars at night is so peaceful and pretty !!


You know--I thought of that in my dream, I remember. I thought it did look like some kind of horror movie with the ripped clothes too, and I was like 'what the f?' lol

This morning I was trying to sleep in and one of my birds kept making her bird alert noise that means she wants me to wake up and give her food or something.

So I kept trying to go back to sleep but she kept with the repetitive chirp every couple minutes, even after I got up and fed her and went back to sleep.

Then I put on some "sleep sounds" forest--thinking maybe it'd get her to shut up (I was still trying to sleep). I put on "forest" which sounds like birds and she finally stopped.

But then I fell back asleep and dreamed I was on a car ride with a bunch of birds...there were birds everywhere, parrots and different types. 

Then I was in the car with a suitcase full of random birds, and the lady in front of me kept adjusting her seat and squishing the suitcase.

Then I looked in to see how they were, I realized my two birds were not there! And I was freaking out because I thought I had lost them. I never thought to think of why I was holding a suitcase full of strange birds.

I think it was from the bird sound music, and the fact that my bird stopped...so even after going back to sleep my dream was non-stop about birds and the birds, and worrying about the birds now that they weren't singing.

Anyway...I'm pretty sure that was all just caused by the bird sounds, but it struck me as funny when I woke up. I wanted quiet so I could sleep in, but then having nightmares I accidentally lost them when they're quiet.


----------



## musician gal (Jul 11, 2011)

WickerDeer said:


> You know--I thought of that in my dream, I remember. I thought it did look like some kind of horror movie with the ripped clothes too, and I was like 'what the f?' lol
> 
> This morning I was trying to sleep in and one of my birds kept making her bird alert noise that means she wants me to wake up and give her food or something.
> 
> ...


hahahahah this was too funny......

I just watched Twin Peaks (only 2 seasons on Hulu, etc. and then they did a 3rd for closure like 30 years later back in 2017 and that's on Showtime)....anyway.....your dreams sounds like David Lynch wrote them....lol. If you haven't watched Twin Peaks...you need to. lol.

you are funny and creative. I like your dream posts !!! lol


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

musician gal said:


> hahahahah this was too funny......
> 
> I just watched Twin Peaks (only 2 seasons on Hulu, etc. and then they did a 3rd for closure like 30 years later back in 2017 and that's on Showtime)....anyway.....your dreams sounds like David Lynch wrote them....lol. If you haven't watched Twin Peaks...you need to. lol.
> 
> you are funny and creative. I like your dream posts !!! lol


Wow thanks--I'm totally going to check out Twin Peaks now. I'm always looking for new stuff to watch (especially right now with the stay at home order). Thanks!


----------



## Redwizard (May 3, 2020)

Last night,I had a dream about having sex with young nun,proper outfit included.
Went a little bit into bondage,oral,anal.What a lovely silver cross between her breasts-
or it could be that I remember stories about my grandfather,who actually married an
ex nun.
What do you think?


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

Redwizard said:


> Last night,I had a dream about having sex with young nun,proper outfit included.
> Went a little bit into bondage,oral,anal.What a lovely silver cross between her breasts-
> or it could be that I remember stories about my grandfather,who actually married an
> ex nun.
> What do you think?


I think you might be trying too hard.


----------



## Gregoire (Jun 23, 2020)

Every night. It makes for a much more passionate experience upon waking up.


----------



## Redwizard (May 3, 2020)

Phil said:


> I think you might be trying too hard.


 In what sense? That was just a dream.Could you please explain?


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

No, but I do get wet dreams.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Of course he's weird. Pass and failed.

I don't have weird dreams, anymore anyway or have wet dreams. I'm not some 12 or 14 year old.


----------



## Redwizard (May 3, 2020)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Of course he's weird. Pass and failed.
> 
> I don't have weird dreams, anymore anyway or have wet dreams. I'm not some 14 year old.
> 
> Weirdo.



You self indulgent arrogant bastard no one gave you right to insult other people.
I expect your apology.


----------

